# Old Dental ND02B Issue..



## Icetech (Sep 20, 2015)

So, my big A/C died after about 30 years.. A dental office next to my work had a spare ND02B they said i could have, and i love free  Interesting compressor. 2 heads/motors and the compressor head and motor are all in 1 cast unit, and nearly silent which is nice.. The only issue i have is that it has a weird BIG air/oil separator which has a solenoid that closes when the compressor is filling, then opens when it's full which sprays water out of the bottom of the separator. 

I am assuming this is supposed to only happen for a second or two after the compressor fills. But it stays open until the power switch triggers and it fill again.. I have never seen a item like this on a compressor before and could use some insight on how this is supposed to work and how to get it to stop it from staying open after the AC is full.. I will include some pics.. thanks guys!


----------

